# North Scotland



## Capt Lightning (Apr 25, 2014)

The furthest point north on the British mainland.  Next stop Orkney islands, then Shetland islands.  The most northerly island is Muckle Flugga.







This is Dornoch "cathedral" where Madonna's son Rocco  was baptised.  It is not actually a cathedral  because it is Church of Scotland and  being presbyterian, does not have cathedrals!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice Capt!


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2014)

*Never date a mermaid!*

I really like the name Muckle Flugga!      I'm sure you know this Captain, but I learned that "the name comes from Old Norse, _Mikla Flugey_, meaning "large steep-sided island".   And..."according to local folklore, Muckle Flugga and nearby Out Stack were formed when two giants, Herma and Saxa, fell in love with the same mermaid. They fought over her by throwing large rocks at each other, one of which became Muckle Flugga.   To get rid of them, the mermaid offered to marry whichever one would follow her to the North Pole.   They both followed her and drowned, as neither could swim.  Muckle Flugga Lighthouse is located on the island."             Thanks a lot!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muckle_Flugga


----------

